# SSH für VMware GSX mit Windows?



## Landei (22. Jan 2009)

Hiho,

wir basteln gerade an einem VMware-Server (die kostenlose GSX-Version) mit Windows XP drauf. Nun wollen wir dort gerne Zeugs (sicher!) fremdstarten, am liebsten über eine batch-Datei, also ohne remote desktop und so. Wir denken dabei an SSH. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Oder sind wir auf dem Holzdampfer?


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jan 2009)

Ich habe zwar noch keinen SSH Server auf einem Windows System installiert, aber mit sowas sollte es doch eigentlich kein Problem sein, oder?
http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Landei (23. Jan 2009)

Yupp! Cygwin installiert, ein wenig rumgespielt, und jetzt läuft es. Als Client nehme ich Putty (genauer: PLink und PSCP).

Die Cygwin Installation ist kein Hexenwerk, aber ohne Anleitung sieht man einigermaßen doof aus. Ich fand das hier sehr hilfreich: http://pigtail.net/LRP/printsrv/cygwin-sshd.html

Danke!


----------

